# Tweeter in tower blown. Can I replace it?



## zachcopp (Mar 8, 2010)

I have a set of towers a friend gave me. They are fairly nice, but I think one of the tweeters is blown. On certain songs it sounds kinda fuzzy on one tower. It is difficult to explain. The speaker is a brand no longer being made called Vitas. It is a 3 way I believe. My question is, can I replace the tweeters in both towers with another such as the hiquphon? If I had to guess, I would need another tweeter with the same impedance? I am just curious how it would work with the existing passive crossover. Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## laxcat73 (May 19, 2010)

yes to have the slope act the same, you'd need them to be the same impedance. best is to take out the good one and get a dcr of the coil.

as far as replacing them, there are very few that can be drop in replacements for another and that always requires taking a measurement of the t/s parameters and a fr/impedance graph to size them up.

without those data it's going to be almost impossible to give you a drop in replacement suggestion but if you don't care too much about it then get a set of tweeters same impedance as those.

generally if its like 2.8-3.6 it'll be a 4 ohm speaker and 4.4-7ish ohms is classified 8 ohm


----------



## Bob Blickle (Oct 27, 2007)

zachcopp said:


> I have a set of towers a friend gave me. They are fairly nice, but I think one of the tweeters is blown. On certain songs it sounds kinda fuzzy on one tower. It is difficult to explain. The speaker is a brand no longer being made called Vitas. It is a 3 way I believe. My question is, can I replace the tweeters in both towers with another such as the hiquphon? If I had to guess, I would need another tweeter with the same impedance? I am just curious how it would work with the existing passive crossover. Thanks in advance for any help!


Generally, what you're suggesting doesn't work out that well. As I'm sure you're aware, there's more more to a driver's response than basic impedance. If it only sounds bad "sometimes" it's more likely a bad contact somewhere, a failing XO component, or actually an over-driven driver.

Pull the tweeter, photo front and back, post photos on here and on Parts Express' forum. If you have a bad driver it you might get lucky and it's something commercially available.

Here comes the love...
Company Website (alive and well):
Heco - Sophisticated Sound: Sitemap 

peace

bb


----------



## emrliquidlife (Jan 19, 2008)

The guys at the parts-express forum are a wicked smaht bunch. They will likely be able to id the driver. There is also the potential with some small mods to the crossover that you can fit a better tweeter.

Ed


----------

